# A Few New Project Cars



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am getting ready to try my hand at a few custom type of cars like some of you mad men out there. Not sure where i'm going but I will be on my way real soon.

Suggestions? Requests?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess I need to start with some different colors to begin with huh.

Sue me, I like white and blue!:freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You must have bought the big cans!!!  Looks like your're off to a good start!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That 57 Tyco convertible looks like a WEINER! :thumbsup:

All good stuff for customs. I have done up one of those Willys Pickups by Bruce before as a jacked up 4 x 4 and it was a fun build. I used white Syrene tubes sanded at 45 % angles behind the cab for stack pipes and filled in the tips with black. Then just sand away any black you get on the ends. I decided to cut away the box lid and make it deep with the help of sheet styrene and goop...was way to much work for the end result. :freak: There is a picture of the Gray Willys Pickup in my Photos on the second page.

My suggestion...have fun! If you want blue and white then blue and white is Cool. Plus I can't afford a lawyer right now.

Bob...always keep it fun...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You must have bought the big cans!!!  Looks like your're off to a good start!!! RM


Big Cans?? Not getting the refernce. 



bobhch said:


> That 57 Tyco convertible looks like a WEINER! :thumbsup:
> 
> All good stuff for customs. I have done up one of those Willys Pickups by Bruce before as a jacked up 4 x 4 and it was a fun build. I used white Syrene tubes sanded at 45 % angles behind the cab for stack pipes and filled in the tips with black. Then just sand away any black you get on the ends. I decided to cut away the box lid and make it deep with the help of sheet styrene and goop...was way to much work for the end result. :freak: There is a picture of the Gray Willys Pickup in my Photos on the second page.
> 
> ...



Bob I like the tube idea. Hope you don't mind if I use it. ANd you can retain a lawyer with a credit card today!!!lol

BTW the 57 is a T-Jet body.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Use it, use it, use it....I use everyones ideas here all the time. use it, use it, use it.

A t-jet 57 convertible. Wow I love it even more now!

Bob...I am a user...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Use it, use it, use it....I use everyones ideas here all the time. use it, use it, use it.
> 
> A t-jet 57 convertible. Wow I love it even more now!
> 
> Bob...I am a user...zilla


Thanks Bob. I believe I got the 57 T-Jet as a kit from Tom Stump maybe??

Btw, what is syrene tube??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You must have bought the big cans!!!  Looks like your're off to a good start!!! RM




Just got that Hilltop!!!! DUH!!!!:wave:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey joe65 heres a thought mount the white porsche on the bodyless chassis then take the white one and send it to me! i thought i,d get that in before 1 of you other guys say it. joe yer gonaa be busy for a while man.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

White 911 body style?

Do a Brumos version!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joegri said:


> hey joe65 heres a thought mount the white porsche on the bodyless chassis then take the white one and send it to me! i thought i,d get that in before 1 of you other guys say it. joe yer gonaa be busy for a while man.



Haha I am very slow with work ay yhe moment so I have been up there alot!!!!




Bill Hall said:


> White 911 body style?
> 
> Do a Brumos version!


Bill? Enlighten me please. Do you have link for the Brumos??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So here is what I have so far with the 57. Vincents rims and Uniroyal White Letted tires. Maybe it need a sticker or two?? Hmm??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I found these sweet Elite Trailers at WalMart today. Being out of work is dangerous for me.

And this Tow Truck is cooool.

Hey Bruce, you see the little yellow jeep in the background? Any chance you could mold a body like that?? 

I also snuck a picture of the green Porsche I mentioned. This car is sweet!! I think it would sell great too!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I found these sweet Elite Trailers at WalMart today. Being out of work is dangerous for me.
> 
> And this Tow Truck is cooool.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe65,

Here is an Auction by Alphaslot here on HT. Is this the one you are talking about??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230495162200&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Styrene plastic is the stuff they have at the hobby stores. It comes in all sizes and shapes. Tubes. flat sheets in different thiknesses, shapped like "I" beams ect.... Usualy it comes in white also.

That 57 is sweet!

Bob...hope this helps...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Hey Joe65,
> 
> Here is an Auction by Alphaslot here on HT. Is this the one you are talking about??
> 
> ...




Haja Yea it looks just like it!!!!! Sweet ride for sure.

I will look into the styrene at my local yokel shop Bob thanks!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So whats up with these trailers?? 

I thought they were absolutly cool. I guess i'm all alone.

Are there trailers availavle out there?? I know Bauer makes one but maybe i'm wau off here? I love these flat beds!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They are nice Joe. For an infield hauling cars they are awesome. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
When I think trailers, I think about tow-ability. I believe they are a tad too wide and a bit too heavy for pulling. Randy (Hilltop) makes a really nice tow-able resin model that can be sanded just a bit in the fender area to fit on standard 3" wide track. I'm not sure if he's still making them, but I was lucky enough to get one.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> They are nice Joe. For an infield hauling cars they are awesome. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> When I think trailers, I think about tow-ability. I believe they are a tad too wide and a bit too heavy for pulling. Randy (Hilltop) makes a really nice tow-able resin model that can be sanded just a bit in the fender area to fit on standard 3" wide track. I'm not sure if he's still making them, but I was lucky enough to get one.




Wow. I will hit him up to see if there are any around. Thanks. Yea they are way too big for the track but they will sit on display fine!!! Unbelievable paint on them.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

ON the track,what kind of blue car is back TO the left of the blue porsche' (Same color) ?
Looks like great projects !!


:dude:nEAL


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Truck, trailer and 55 _way _too cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It's Bad Dawg's MG. Real cool ride.



1scalevolvo said:


> ON the track,what kind of blue car is back TO the left of the blue porsche' (Same color) ?
> Looks like great projects !!
> 
> 
> :dude:nEAL


 Any 55 is good in my book, thanks!!!!



scratch said:


> Truck, trailer and 55 _way _too cool:thumbsup:


----------

